# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Flores del Parque Natural del Desert de Les Palmes

## Luján

Aquí os dejo las fotos de algunas flores que pudimos encontrar ayer en el recorrido que hicimos entre la Font del Perelló y el Castell de Miravet, en el Parque Natural del Desert de Les Palmes.

Si alguien me ayuda con la identificación, mejor, pues no tengo ni idea de a qué especie pertenecen la mayoría. Las correspondientes a pinos, pues sí.

Creo que esta es de un brezo, pero no lo tengo claro


Ésta es de pino, eso lo sé








A ésta yo la llamaría _arruguensis malva_  :Wink: 


Y ésta también es de pino, pero ya piña

----------


## F. Lázaro

Qué fotos más bonitas, preciosos macros de esas flores  :Smile: 

Tan sólo echo de menos la típica abeja pululando por ahí, que raro que a estas alturas del año no hubiese ninguna.

----------


## Luján

> Qué fotos más bonitas, preciosos macros de esas flores 
> 
> Tan sólo echo de menos la típica abeja pululando por ahí, que raro que a estas alturas del año no hubiese ninguna.


Alguna había.

----------


## REEGE

> A ésta yo la llamaría _arruguensis malva_


Bueno de éstas hay muchas por el Fresnedas...
La flor de la Jara Blanca o jara Estepa!!!!!!!!!!!
*CISTUS ALBIDUS*

----------


## frfmfrfm

> 


Jaguarzo morisco ( Cistus salvifolius)




> 


Genista hirsuta, nosotros por aquí las llamamos Aulagas.

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## perdiguera

> Jaguarzo morisco ( Cistus salvifolius)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Un saludo a todos.


Con todos mis respetos, frfmfrfm, la flor es igual pero las hojas no son de un Cistus salvifolius, éste las tiene redondeadas y las de la foto de Luján son en forma de aguja; yo creo que son de un Cistus clusii y puede que me equivoque, pero es el que más se le parece; en cuanto al nombre vulgar por aquí se le llama romero macho aparte de jaguarzo, sin morisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Llevas razón solo me fije en el color del rojizos de los capullos de las flores, no es jaguarzo morisco. 
Pero también puede ser  Jaguarzo negro (Cistus monspeliensis).
Perdiguera con la foto esta es bastante difícil saberlo nos haría falta una foto del porte del arbusto una visión general.
Por la Sierra Norte de Sevilla los que hay son el Jaguarzo morisco hoja redonda y porte bajo y Jaguarzo negro porte alto sobre  1 m o 1.5m, hoja puntiaguda como el de la foto de Luján.
Perdiguera en el campo con la planta en la mano seguro que no nos equivocábamos.
Del genero Cistus todavía hay más. 
Si me equivoco es que sigo vivo.
Un saludo amigo.

----------


## perdiguera

Me parece que nos vamos a liar, frfmfrfm,

Lo que tú llamas al Cistus monspeliensis, Jaguarzo negro, le llaman varios autores Cistus salvifolius.
Pero tampoco lo veo como monspeliensis, las hojas de éste están recubiertas de unos pelillos aparte de ser más anchas que gruesas, mientras que en la foto de Luján las hojas son como las del romero vulgar, rosmarinus oficinalis, prácticamente cilíndricas y con forma de aguja.
Como hay Cistus para dar y vender pues puede ser que esté equivocado pero sigo pensando que es el que más se le parece.
Es evidente que si le viéramos el porte o estuviésemos en el campo no tendríamos problema, tú seguro yo puede que sí.
Un saludo.

P.S. Me encanta ese dicho que has puesto: si me equivoco es que sigo vivo. Grande.

----------


## Luján

Pa' rato iba a pensar yo que un par de fotos iban a dar tanto que hablar.

Intentaré dar una descripción (si esta cabeza mía me deja) aproximada del arbusto.

Las flores fotografiadas están a una altura sobre el suelo de aproximadamente 1.5 metros. El arbusto tiene ramas largas, muy parecidas al romero.

Por lo que he podido ver por internet, no es _Cistus monspeliensis_ ni _Cistus salvifolius_. Me parece más _Cistus clusii_.

----------


## perdiguera

Es lo que tiene el foro, que nos ponemos a hablar y no paramos, porque estamos a gusto en él.

Tus indicaciones de la altura de la planta me confirman la sospecha que yo tenía: es el romero macho, llamado así por su parecido con el original.

Un saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Está noche subire unas fotos que he hecho  de un jaguarzo morisco en flor y  un aguarzo negro, aunque este todavía no ha florecido.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> jaguarzo morisco


Vaya nombrecito que le pusieron a la dichosa planta... vaya tela  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Estas tres fotos la realice un par de horas después de la controversia, Jaguarzo morisco -Cistus salvifolius son de la Sierra Norte de Sevilla pero como el lío estaba aquí, aquí lo pongo.
Esto es lo que yo tengo entendido. 







Jaguarzo negro o Cistus monspeliensis.





Este ultimo jaguarzo no estaba florecido. Estos dos jaguarzo son los habituales por aquí y estas son las variedades que creo que son o hasta ahora tenia entendido.
Que pensáis ustedes.
Un saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Luján la primera foto es una maravilla y efectivamente es un Brezo blanco, nombre científico Erica arborea. 
Aquí prendemos botánica o aprendemos botánica.
Un saludo amigo.

----------


## perdiguera

> Estas tres fotos la realice un par de horas después de la controversia, Jaguarzo morisco -Cistus salvifolius son de la Sierra Norte de Sevilla pero como el lío estaba aquí, aquí lo pongo.
> Esto es lo que yo tengo entendido. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pues que tienes razón, ambas son lo que dices.
La de Luján no es ninguna de esas dos, por lo que la opción del romero macho Cistus Clusii la tengo que mantener.
Un saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Todo aclarado  es  romero macho Cistus Clusii como dices perdiguera, yo había oído esto de romero macho pero yo por mi tierra no se cría, me da que es de terrenos calizo y  este terreno es silíceo.
Seguid poniendo botánica de vuestra tierra que así aprendo yo.
Un abrazo y gracias a los dos.

----------


## Luján

Bueno, aquí va otras 20 dosis de botánica del Desert de Les Palmes, concretamente del mismo camino que la ración anterior: El sendero de subida al Castell de Miravet. He intentado fotografiar otras especies distintas a las anteriores, pero alguna habrá repetida.

Eso sí, he repetido foto a la especie que generó la conversación anterior, esta vez he intentado tomar referencia del porte del arbusto. He de decir que el fotograifado esta vez era considerablemente más pequeño que el de la anterior ocasión.


Vamos con las fotos.


Estas tres primeras desconozco, como de casi todas, su nombre, pero la flor me encanta.




Aquí el porte de la planta


Otra especie, en detalle primero y en conjunto después




Esta sí sé que es un romero, la coloco aquí para demostrar que hay abejas/abejorros. Pero más bien pocos, sólo vimos un par de ellos


Está claro, Pino. Pero cuál, a tanto no llego


En las zonas de penunbra había bastante vegetación verde, como esta hiedra


Otra especie distinta, en detalle...


y en conjunto. Como referencia, el palmito tiene un tamaño normal para su especie



Sigo con otras 10 en el siguiente mensaje

----------


## Luján

aquí termino con las últimas 10 de la serie.

Estoy convencido de que esto es una manzanilla, pero es muy probable que me equivoque. En este caso, primero el conjunto...


y ahora el detalle



Esta es la especie en discordia, ya aclarada al parecer


El arbusto. Como referencia, mi pie es un 46, y este ejemplar era levantaba poco del suelo para otros que había


Está claro, un madroño madurando


De este no tengo ni idea, detalle...


y conjunto. Nuevamente, el palmito con tamaño normal


¿Enebro? se me parece




Almendras madurando


Y esto es todo en cuanto a las plantas que fotografié en este recorrido.

----------


## Los terrines

Luján, muchas gracias por el reportaje, que es precioso; seguro que los foreros expertos en botánica podrán aclarar tus dudas sobre algunas especies.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Gracias por las fotos Luján. 

Lo de la flor es claramente un abejorro, hace tiempo que no los veo por aquí, a ver si veo alguno y le tiro algunas instantaneas.



Saludos

----------

